
Ask HN: How an experienced welder can be useful for the Internet 2.0 companies? - canercandan
My father is an experienced welder and I was wondering how he benefits from his skills he learnt in order to build an Internet company. Anyone has an idea? Thanks.
======
stephenr
Is.. Is this a joke?

